# Motorcycle run



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Question on motorcycle ride - answered.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

as a courtesy, I would definitely notify them. I would let them know the time, the route and an approximate number of participants who will be riding. Count me in Mozz, I'm gonna be there! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Many thanks for the support!


----------

